# Add A Friend



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Would someone be kind enough to tell me how to add a friend i have tried to find a button or something, sorry, for being a bit computer thick

Cheers Wickerman.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Go to your intended friend's profile, there's a button (somewhere in the middle of the page). Just click on it.


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the help mr green much appreciated,unfortunately i dont see any buttons mid page have included a picture (hope it works) of what i see when i try to add GHT as a friend .

Sorry for being a pain.

Cheers Wickerman.
http://s1293.photobucket.com/user/wickerman12/library/SSF


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

hi wickerman, I think I have sussed it now pal.


----------

